

Ask HN: Anyone interested in a HN Slack group? - pw

I&#x27;ve always enjoyed the #startups channel on freenode, but I hate IRC and would love to have another venue to connect to fellow HNers.
======
cnbuff410
There is already a startup slack group which is active:
startupfoundation.slack.com

~~~
mtmail
also
[http://hackernews.kickoffpages.com/](http://hackernews.kickoffpages.com/) and
[http://www.hashtagstartup.co/](http://www.hashtagstartup.co/)

